# Help needed! Mother rat isn't feeding her newborn babies



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

So some of you may know, I only have male rats so this question isn't from me. It's someone I've been speaking to on one of my facebook rat groups that I'm part of. She bought 3 rats from a pet shop and was told they were all male. She then realised, too late, that one was a female, who has now just given birth to 7 babies sometime overnight. She realised this when she woke up this morning about an hour ago so has no idea when it happened. She's said that the mum rat isn't really interested in the babies much. She's moved them around a little but hasn't fed them and they don't have milk bands. These are her first ever rats so she's really scared and I feel so sorry for her. I've advised her to leave the mum be for a while and come back in a few hours. How long before she should really worry if the newborns haven't fed? Also, does anyone have any other advice? The mum is about 4 months old.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodness that is very young to have babies, mummy is a baby herself. If mum and pups are in a tank, 10 gal, move to 5 gal. Gather up the pups and put them under her so she gets the idea that she has to nurse. Tell her to buy kitten milk substitute and the smallest softest paintbrush she can find and feed each pup this way. Have her check the temp of the formula before she gives it to them, it should be warmer than tepid but not hot. If she can't find kitten milk then she can get soy based baby formula. Babies need to eat often so I'd feed them every hour and a half to two hours. She also needs to clean their bottoms after each meal so they use the bathroom. Do this with a warm soft washcloth. If mummy still doesn't have anything to do with them put a heating pad under the tank on LOW and keep trying mum to get feed and lay on the babies. Hand raising pups is difficult and sometimes they don't make it, they really need mummys milk and warmth but it is possible for them to live. Keep us updated, I'm sending thoughts their way.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Also,that washcloth needs to be warm and damp. Forgot that part.


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for that Fay! Luckily I got a message from the woman saying all was well! She went to check on them and they were feeding and have milk bands! So happy for her. I know she's a very young rat. I'd be terrified if it were me, getting my first rats and ending up with a litter as well.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh good!! And you're welcome! Always glad to help


----------

